
Ask HN: Alternative to Heroku that doesn't enforce 12-factor - asadm
Is there a PaaS that is as easy to scale as Heroku but does not enforce 12-factor?<p>I believe docker has changed some of the things and there is less need to enforce 12-factor for a heroku-like PaaS to work?
======
wmf
Yes, I think the newer container services like Triton, IBM Containers, ECS,
and GCE intend to be more flexible than Heroku. It will probably take some
time for them to mature, especially in storage.

